

Begin with learning Android or iOS? - infogaufire

I am web programmer(LAMP stack) &#38; 3x entrepreneur and planning to take a break from work to learn mobile dev.<p>Which mobile dev. shall I learn for next 3-4 months? Android or iOS? My end goal is build some mobile-first products in future.<p>Although, I will be hiring experienced folks to build these products but I prefer building working prototypes before taking up any business idea full time.<p>If possible, also suggest some good resource to learn whatever framework/OS you suggest.
======
tagabek
I would start with iOS. With each of these paths, you will be ready to build
your first project.

 _Books_

[http://www.amazon.com/Objective-C-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Gu...](http://www.amazon.com/Objective-C-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321706285/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370308515&sr=8-3&keywords=big+nerd+ranch)

[http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Edition-
Guides/d...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Edition-
Guides/dp/0321821521/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370308515&sr=8-1&keywords=big+nerd+ranch)

 _Videos_

<http://www.codeschool.com/paths/ios>

<http://teamtreehouse.com/library/ios-development>

------
dragos2
This is really a hard call. On one hand Java is easier to learn than Obj-C in
my opinion, on the other hand XCode provides a better workflow than Eclipse,
IntelliJ or the newly released Android Studio.

Some people suggested going with a multi-platform framework. I'm against that
because you will not really learn how Android or iOS apps really work.

For me, a multi-platform framework is really good when you have limited
resources and want to quickly build an app for more platforms. For learning
purposes, I recommend going native.

------
NicoJuicy
Android has a more iterative state of mind. I would do that. Also, It is
becoming much more popular, has more users, ... And seems to be winning the
fight for mobile phones.

Once you get the product right, you could convert it to iOS. But it takes
longer for having an iterative development process there... (long approval
time = long waiting for feedback, ...)

------
dragonbonheur
Go multi-platform with either Cordova(free), Monkey (cheap,
<http://www.monkeycoder.co.nz/> ) or Gamemaker (more expensive for mobile).
You'll have your prototypes ready in days instead of weeks for the last two
and maybe even without hiring anyone.

------
coryl
I learned iOS/Objective-C as my first programming language. I've tinkered
around with Android but haven't shipped much. I would recommend iOS. You get
the interface builder/storyboards which should help you prototype.

------
dunamis1
Android would be a good place to start if you intend going global with your
apps but if you focus is the States then you gotta start with iOS (although
you would still need to get into Android soon)

------
scheff
Suggest Appcelerator or Phonegap due to your web skills and the speed with
which you can pump out an app. I had a full working app in 3 months that ran
on both Android and iPhone. One code base.

